# Ferries Spain to UK February March nearly all full!



## Moped (Jan 17, 2019)

Tried to book a return crossing from Spain to UK to beat Brexit withdrawal to discover only 1 crossing available in the whole of March before Brexit day. And hardly any in February. So if you plan to use a Spanish ferry to return to the UK ahead of Brexit uncertainty book now!

I phoned Brittany Ferries and they said the volume of traffic on their ferries from Spain to UK in February and March was unprecedented.

Still some space on French ferries. 

With this mass exodus of Brits it makes me wonder how the Spanish economy will shape up from April onwards?

Also made me wonder how the UK will cope with what could be all those additional returning caravans and motorhomes that have been permanently sited in Spain for years on end and also all the returning expats. Does the UK have enough campsite and wild camping capacity?

Could be a sudden flood of sellers and some spring bargains to be had if returning expats are looking to sell on their motorhomes and tourers.


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 17, 2019)

Moped said:


> Tried to book a return crossing from Spain to UK to beat Brexit withdrawal to discover only 1 crossing available in the whole of March before Brexit day. And hardly any in February. So if you plan to use a Spanish ferry to return to the UK ahead of Brexit uncertainty book now!
> 
> I phoned Brittany Ferries and they said the volume of traffic on their ferries from Spain to UK in February and March was unprecedented.
> 
> ...



If they are expats and they sell home on wheels where are they going to live? House prices will have increased since they left and the private rental sector is a disgrace.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 17, 2019)

*Agreed*



antiquesam said:


> If they are expats and they sell home on wheels where are they going to live? House prices will have increased since they left and the private rental sector is a disgrace.



Not really a Brexit problem just a problem with a BAD PLAN


----------



## John H (Jan 17, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> If they are expats and they sell home on wheels where are they going to live? House prices will have increased since they left and the private rental sector is a disgrace.



If the campsite we are on is typical then it is overwintering Brits in motorhomes/caravans who normally drift home between March and May all deciding to go in March to be on the safe side. You should have little trouble booking a ferry home in May but then you will have to face other uncertainties about whether your driving licence and insurance are valid


----------



## alcam (Jan 17, 2019)

Moped said:


> Tried to book a return crossing from Spain to UK to beat Brexit withdrawal to discover only 1 crossing available in the whole of March before Brexit day. And hardly any in February. So if you plan to use a Spanish ferry to return to the UK ahead of Brexit uncertainty book now!
> 
> I phoned Brittany Ferries and they said the volume of traffic on their ferries from Spain to UK in February and March was unprecedented.
> 
> ...



Not affecting me directly at the moment , so easy for me to say , but surely people need to calm down ?
Heaven , earth and a few other things will be moved to stop a no deal situation , by both sides .
Probable options , revised deal , extension of deadline , second referendum . All of which means the end of March will not be D day scenario .


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 17, 2019)

Moped said:


> ................................................
> 
> Also made me wonder how the UK will cope with what could be all those additional returning caravans and motorhomes that have been permanently sited in Spain for years on end and also all the returning expats. Does the UK have enough campsite and wild camping capacity?......................................



They'll park them all on a disused airfield in Kent.:lol-053:


----------



## Moped (Jan 17, 2019)

There is Spanish ferry space available after March 28th. But 99.9% full before. So if you are happy to take Brexit uncertainty in your stride then April May crossings are fine. But really it is now too late for February March for those who are cautious unless you travel through France. The issue is we simply do not know how the Spanish and French authorities will act in the first few weeks until things settle down.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Jan 17, 2019)

alcam said:


> Not affecting me directly at the moment , so easy for me to say , but surely people need to calm down ?
> Heaven , earth and a few other things will be moved to stop a no deal situation , by both sides .
> Probable options , revised deal , extension of deadline , second referendum . All of which means the end of March will not be D day scenario .



I agree with that statement and am remarkably calm considering we leave for the Iberian peninsular before the big day and return after it.No point in worrying and letting it spoil the holiday


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 17, 2019)

wakk44 said:


> They'll park them all on a disused airfield in Kent.:lol-053:




In that case i think i`ll buy a catering / burger van and get meself down there to feed all the lazy buggers that don`t cook in their own vans        :rolleyes2:     :lol-049:


----------



## barryd (Jan 17, 2019)

I would say its highly likely that there will at the very least be an Article 50 extension now anyway.  

I wouldnt be dashing home in a panic if I were there.


----------



## John H (Jan 17, 2019)

alcam said:


> Not affecting me directly at the moment , so easy for me to say , but surely people need to calm down ?
> Heaven , earth and a few other things will be moved to stop a no deal situation , by both sides .
> Probable options , revised deal , extension of deadline , second referendum . All of which means the end of March will not be D day scenario .



I agree - which is why we booked our return ferry for April


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Jan 17, 2019)

*No panic !!*

Yeah....we plan to potter back late March early April and have no concerns whatsoever...via France and Calais to Dover.....the extension is looking most likely !! Even with a "catastrophic" no deal there will be time allowed to return home before the machine gunners are deployed.....:banana::idea: !! Maja


----------



## alcam (Jan 17, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> In that case i think i`ll buy a catering / burger van and get meself down there to feed all the lazy buggers that don`t cook in their own vans        :rolleyes2:     :lol-049:



While you're at it get a jobbywheecha .  Charge the motorhomers for disposal and the farmers for fertiliser


----------



## antiquesam (Jan 17, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Not really a Brexit problem just a problem with a BAD PLAN



I fully agree. I'm quite relaxed about it all. I've even booked a proper holiday [ie not in the van] in Europe for June.


----------



## korky (Jan 17, 2019)

Don't worry Chris Grayling will arrange some extra ferries, he's quite good at this sort of thing you know.

Korky.


----------



## runnach (Jan 17, 2019)

On caravan forums a more people seem to be playing "safe" rather than go abroad which could help our own tourism, others reflect the views here crack on and don't worry more a trait of wildcampers

Some people are just not the knee jerk type, hence everything needs planning not my cup of tea

Channa


----------



## TJBi (Jan 17, 2019)

Moped said:


> Tried to book a return crossing from Spain to UK to beat Brexit withdrawal to discover only 1 crossing available in the whole of March before Brexit day. And hardly any in February. So if you plan to use a Spanish ferry to return to the UK ahead of Brexit uncertainty book now!
> 
> I phoned Brittany Ferries and they said the volume of traffic on their ferries from Spain to UK in February and March was unprecedented.
> 
> ...



Is this situation caused by a mass exodus of Brits as you state or by increased freight movements prior to B-day?


----------



## Moped (Jan 17, 2019)

TJBi said:


> Is this situation caused by a mass exodus of Brits as you state or by increased freight movements prior to B-day?



That thought had occurred to me. A lot of our food comes from Spain. I did wonder if maybe the UK government and supermarkets had reserved space on the ferries for truckers as part of its no deal planning. After all Brittany Ferries do have a £40m contract from the UK government. 

And the only ferry I could get in March was an unscheduled one Bilbao - Plymouth .... not one of their normal routes and only offered on their website or by phone. It is not available on aFerry.com, CAMC or other ferry third party providers so is under the radar. As it was a weird one I phoned to double check that it was genuine and not a mistake.


----------



## colinm (Jan 17, 2019)

korky said:


> Don't worry Chris Grayling will arrange some extra ferries, he's quite good at this sort of thing you know.
> 
> Korky.


I've got a couple of windsurfers, how many £millions would I get for them?


----------



## korky (Jan 17, 2019)

colinmd said:


> I've got a couple of windsurfers, how many £millions would I get for them?



Don't know but it's a brilliant idea.I'll email him right away. This kind of "blue sky thinking" is what the Government needs right now.
Korky.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 18, 2019)

alcam said:


> While you're at it get a jobbywheecha .  Charge the motorhomers for disposal and the farmers for fertiliser




Nice 1         :dance:         this time next year son we could be millionaires          :banana:


----------



## witzend (Jan 18, 2019)

Moped said:


> Tried to book a return crossing from Spain to UK to beat Brexit withdrawal to discover only 1 crossing available in the whole of March before Brexit day. And hardly any in February.



Don't think Brexit got nothing to do with it because its the same on outward journeys


----------



## guerdeval (Jan 18, 2019)

Moped said:


> That thought had occurred to me. A lot of our food comes from Spain. I did wonder if maybe the UK government and supermarkets had reserved space on the ferries for truckers as part of its no deal planning. After all Brittany Ferries do have a £40m contract from the UK government.
> 
> And the only ferry I could get in March was an unscheduled one Bilbao - Plymouth .... not one of their normal routes and only offered on their website or by phone. It is not available on aFerry.com, CAMC or other ferry third party providers so is under the radar. As it was a weird one I phoned to double check that it was genuine and not a mistake.



I was a bit worried about the fresh food situation so over the past few weeks I've kept an eye on where my breakfast fruit comes from, so we've had kenyan, Argentinan, Chilean,South African and quite a lot of Moroccan and probably quite a lot I didn't notice so I'm not so worried now, btw every one of these imports paid a 3% subsidy to the EU just for the privilege.


----------



## alcam (Jan 18, 2019)

witzend said:


> Don't think Brexit got nothing to do with it because its the same on outward journeys



Fair enough .
I'm returning mid March , had a quick look Dieppe to Newhaven . The fare is £25 more than outward journey .
Think ferry companies are checking these forums and cashing in on the possible panic !


----------



## Moped (Jan 18, 2019)

witzend said:


> Don't think Brexit got nothing to do with it because its the same on outward journeys



Empty trucks have to return I suppose? It is a bit unusual to have virtually all the Spanish ferries full both ways in February and March isn’t it? 

If there genuinely is a mass exodus of Brits to Spain just weeks and even days before Brexit then the common people must have a very relaxed attitude to the whole affair. Politicians take note! I cannot believe the ferries are full of Spaniards making their way home. Yes I really do believe the Spanish enjoy our winter weather as much as we do! :lol-053: There is something going on.


----------



## witzend (Jan 18, 2019)

Moped said:


> It is a bit unusual to have virtually all the Spanish ferries full both ways in February and March isn’t it? .


No not really their usually busy as full service don't start till end of March. The Bilbao/ Plymouth ferry your on is just starting service from Plymouth then


----------

